
Bitcoin falls below $13K - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-22/bitcoin-plummets-toward-13-000-down-more-than-30-from-record
======
randomerr
I see it dropping back down to $300-600 level over the next 6 months. It rose
too fast to be stable.

------
Nursie
It's still below that on the page I use to check values, after hitting $19700
earlier in the week. That's over a third drop...

------
mynewtb
Better sell now as long as there are enough fools willing to 'invest'.

------
headlinecop123
Headline is heavily editorialized. Original is "Bitcoin Tumbles Through
$13,000 as Sharks Start to Circle"

~~~
gk1
Sites like Bloomberg often run A/B tests on headlines before choosing the
winner. You can see the original title (another variation) in the URL.

~~~
headlinecop123
When I posted the comment, the hackernews submission was titled something
along the lines of "Bitcoin recovering from 13k drop"; it has since been
changed.

~~~
cm2187
Stating the obvious: because it's not recovering anymore. It is under 12k
right now

------
teekert
As expected from a technical point of view. Meanwhile I have transactions
stuck with over 40 euro's of fees. Pretty crazy and annoying. It's not my
money and I warned for this still, I wish there was an easy way to up the fees
or cancel transactions in this moment of collective panic. Or hey, perhaps I'm
lucky and it gets back up in the mean time ;) I think there is money to be
made helping people speed up their transactions for a fee.

~~~
GistNoesis
I'm no expert on the subject, but isn't it possible to create a new
transaction with higher fees, so that it is processed first. This transaction
should also transfer enough out of the balance, so that the previous
transaction won't ever be able to execute due to insufficient funds. (I'm not
sure your wallet will allow it, but going at the protocol level I think you
can (signing a transaction and posting it should do the trick) ).

~~~
teekert
That is indeed possible, thanx. I'm going to mess with that tonight.

~~~
GistNoesis
Be careful as I'm not sure of myself regarding the protocol, (and you may end-
up having your order executed two times, or maybe it has some built-in
features to prevent this). You can probably experiment on bitcoin testnet.
Depending on the amounts it may be judicious to find an expert to help you do
the transaction. Good Luck.

~~~
teekert
I was sender as well as recipient which makes the risk less. Anyway, the order
just progressed (and I did nothing), it (2 consecutive orders) was stuck for
33 hours at 600 satoshi per Byte (twice). BTC is really dead in its current
from.

Problem was mainly that family started knocking on my door as I'm the tech
guys that has been playing with BTC since forever. All of a sudden people want
BTC so I recommend a paper wallet for the long term. Family members agree but
panic completely in a time period of 1 week. Insane, I gave so many
disclaimers (I literally said I feel BTC is dead in its current form and that
they already missed the forks that may, or may not, save it)! So here's a free
tip to anyone reading this: Say no. Say: Get your own wallets, get your own
Bittrex/Gdax account. If they can't then they shouldn't have BTC or any coin
in the first place. Past 33 hours took years of my life.

------
mutteraloo
the emperor wears no clothes.....now people are seeing that bitcoin is useless
for anything except gambling. it is not dollar. it is not gold. it is not
visa. it is not bank.

~~~
ihsw2
People liquidate assets during December Holidays for buying presents,
vacationing, and so forth.

In other news, water is wet.

~~~
ddorian43
Really ? People sell stock to buy presents and go vacations ?

~~~
ihsw2
Sure, check the S&P 500 index price. It always dips come December.

~~~
ac29
I did. It is December and it is up. Granted the month isnt over, but certainly
it can't _always_ dip in December. Even if it reliably did 60% of the time,
that would quickly turn into a profitable trading strategy and it would stop
happening.

